# Alternatives to Ticketmaster



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I know this may be a moot question.... but has anyone ever found a reasonable alternative to Ticketmaster. I mean the friggin' servive charge is up to almost $13.00 per ticket now. Where will it end? There are a lot of "premium" ticket sources but you are looking at huge sums of cash on these sites.


----------



## Tybone (Feb 12, 2006)

It is beyond me how these companies are allowed to maintain a virtual monopoly unchecked by man or beast.


----------



## imbackagain2 (Feb 6, 2006)

scalpers or in toronto a place called last minute tickets or something by dundas square


----------



## Jaggery (Mar 12, 2006)

I see no other reliable source other than TM.
My question is if I buy at the box office, is the service chanrge waived?

I always bought beforehand.

TM is outrageous, havent been to a show since last June.


----------



## devil6 (Feb 24, 2006)

Try Rotate This (rotatethis.com) they don't have all the BIG concerts but they do carry tix for most shows in toronto and their service charge is much less than ticket master


----------



## Marnacious (Dec 30, 2005)

devil6 said:


> Try Rotate This (rotatethis.com) they don't have all the BIG concerts but they do carry tix for most shows in toronto and their service charge is much less than ticket master


I looked at that site, is it just a pick-up only or can you order. Looked like you had to get them in person.


----------



## devil6 (Feb 24, 2006)

Marnacious said:


> I looked at that site, is it just a pick-up only or can you order. Looked like you had to get them in person.


I think it's only Pick-Up, which makes it a bit of a pain for people who aren't close to downtown


----------

